
Unit testing? Do as I say, don't do as I do - atilaneves
https://atilanevesoncode.wordpress.com/2018/11/20/unit-testing-do-as-i-say-dont-do-as-i-do/
======
atilaneves
I describe how I failed to do what I preach and ended up writing integration
tests instead of unit ones.

